# Which is best p2p shareware



## vimalgoyal (Nov 5, 2006)

There are different sites : limewire, morpheus, torrent, rapidshare and so on. Which one is the best and user friendly.


----------



## techtronic (Nov 7, 2006)

Its Limewire Pro v 4.7

I wouldn't suggest you to install the latest versions as they come bundled with some toolbars & others
I am downloading 2 movies per day using it (Of Course its DivX/XviD)


----------



## kinjo (Nov 7, 2006)

limewire has loads of junk files
try ares ...


----------



## amit2005 (Nov 7, 2006)

best is to use rapidshare..u can completely utilise ur banwidth ...torrents..n ..p2p depends upon seeders and peers which changes over a period and ur speed increases or decreases accordingly...


----------



## koolbluez (Nov 7, 2006)

u cant rapidshare multiple files for free... also there is a download limit

Limewire's good. Provided the person on the other side is open & has good bw...

I say go for torrents... use the free, light µTorrent

It's similar to limewire, but i think in the long run, torrent sharing is better, and utilizes more bw... Just my POV...


----------



## Tech Geek (Nov 7, 2006)

limewire is the best

u shud hav kept a poll


----------



## amit2005 (Nov 7, 2006)

koolbluez said:
			
		

> u cant rapidshare multiple files for free... also there is a download limit


ever thought why so much files are on rapidshare not on any other file sharing server..reason...it stays for longer time...plus nothing in the world is ther which can't be cracked..PM me if want to know how i dwnload...do tel me which connection ru using


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 7, 2006)

Limewire is the best,even it's basic version is too fast.


----------



## rohanbee (Nov 17, 2006)

ya but i think limewire has more limitations...........in terms of content...
legal content obviously


----------



## vimalgoyal (Nov 20, 2006)

amit2005 said:
			
		

> ever thought why so much files are on rapidshare not on any other file sharing server..reason...it stays for longer time...plus nothing in the world is ther which can't be cracked..PM me if want to know how i dwnload...do tel me which connection ru using


 
Dear Amit,
Please advise how to download. I am having broadband connection with 512 Kbps speed.


----------



## overclocker (Nov 21, 2006)

Rapidshare is good one but Limeware is also good. Both of them r too fast.


----------



## aryayush (Nov 21, 2006)

vimalgoyal said:
			
		

> There are different *sites* : limewire, morpheus, torrent, rapidshare and so on. Which one is the best and user friendly.


All of them are not sites. Limewire and Morpheus are clients for file-sharing and connect to the Gnutella and Gnutella2 networks. Torrent is a file which when used with a torrent client, downloads/uploades files from/to the internet. RapidShare is, as you mentioned, a site that allows free hosting of any file.

Now, the best and fastest method of downloading files from the internet is torrents. Search for a torrent file on sites such as Torrentspy.com, The Pirate Bay or Torrent Finder and download the one with the best health. Then use some torrent client to download the files associated with the torrent you downloaded. µTorrent is a good, light and free client.

The next option is P2P file-sharing. It is not very reliable, tends to be slower and has a very high percentage of malicious files. However, this is the best if you are on a limited or dial-up connection. Simply download some torrent client such as Limewire, Morpheus, Frostwire, or the one I preferred when I used Windows - Bearshare Pro; search for the file you want and download the one closest to the top of the list. Look out for viruses though. As a rule of thumb, avoid any file which is smaller than two megabytes. And if you have downloaded a movie, first play it once when you are alone (with the volume muted) and see that it does not contain porn before playing it in company. Obviously, this only applies if you did not intend to download pornographic content, which I hope you don't. 

RapidShare and other such files are a PITA if you do not have premium access to them and want to download large files. Stay far away from the 'Free' button.

Hope that helped! 
If you have any specific problems, feel free to ask them. However, don't post links to anything illegal.


----------

